# Gaiman recommendation?



## Incanus (Aug 17, 2015)

For purposes of keeping up on (relatively) current writing, I’d like to maybe read some Neil Gaiman.

Problem is, I looked at some of his books and none of them seem to interest me.  I’m not into comics, and I’m not into urban fantasy.  From what I’ve seen so far, this is about all he does.

First, has he written any other genres, or sub-genres?  If not, is there a novel of his that is less ‘urban-y’ than others?

Maybe it’s just that his prime demographic is younger than me.  Not sure.

I’ll try to be as open as I can about this, but it just might not be my kind of thing after all.

So, then, recommendations anyone?


----------



## Mythopoet (Aug 17, 2015)

I recommend Stardust. It's much more fairy tale-ish and I really enjoyed it.


----------



## Philip Overby (Aug 17, 2015)

Maybe try his short stories? He has a new collection out called Trigger Warnings. I have Neverwhere on audiobook now. I haven't listened to it yet, but people keep recommending that one and American Gods to me. I guess those are more urban fantasy style though.


----------



## acapes (Aug 17, 2015)

_Neverwhere_ is one of my favs but you won't enjoy it I think, due to the urban stuff.

But I'll second Philip's short story collection recommendation - I enjoyed _Smoke and Mirrors_.


----------



## Ireth (Aug 17, 2015)

I second the _Stardust_ recommendation. Need to find that book and read it again. >.>


----------



## TheCatholicCrow (Aug 18, 2015)

While on the subject of Gaiman ... y'all might like to know that OpenCulture.Com has a list of links to some of his stuff that's available for free. The comments also have a few links to his stuff elsewhere.

I personally recommend Bitter Grounds.


----------



## Svrtnsse (Aug 18, 2015)

I recently read The Ocean At The End Of The Lane. It's contemporary, but it's not the kind of story I'd associate with urban fantasy. 
It's got more depth and oddness (and it doesn't take place in a city), and Gaiman is also that much better a writer than most others I've read. It just feels like a good solid story.


----------



## Uffda (Aug 18, 2015)

American Gods is one of my all-time favorite books


----------



## Incanus (Aug 18, 2015)

Thanks for the responses everyone.  You folks are great.

I've looked into him a little more, and read a bit of "Bitter Grounds".  To be honest, he's just not going to work for me.  I really, really, really don't like his writing style.  Not to be mean or anything, but it's more like a lack of style.  The language is so 'every day' and bland, it could have come from just about anyone.  Breezy and conversational is just not my kind of thing.  The stories might even be fine, but the style prevents me from getting very far.

Maybe I'll just watch the movie version of 'Stardust'.  At least then I'll be familiar with one of his stories without having to deal with reading him.


----------



## Svrtnsse (Aug 18, 2015)

If going for movies, also check out Mirror Mask.


----------



## Incanus (Aug 18, 2015)

Svrtnsse said:


> If going for movies, also check out Mirror Mask.



A good idea.  Makes me wonder how many of his stories have been made into movies... two at least, I guess.


----------



## Ireth (Aug 18, 2015)

Incanus said:


> A good idea.  Makes me wonder how many of his stories have been made into movies... two at least, I guess.



Coraline is also a movie. Very well-done and creepy. ^^


----------



## Svrtnsse (Aug 18, 2015)

Found the trailer even. I believe it was actually written as a movie, instead of being a movie adaption of one of his stories.


----------



## Penpilot (Aug 18, 2015)

Neverwhere was made into a tv series in the UK.


----------



## Mythopoet (Aug 18, 2015)

Incanus said:


> Thanks for the responses everyone.  You folks are great.
> 
> I've looked into him a little more, and read a bit of "Bitter Grounds".  To be honest, he's just not going to work for me.  I really, really, really don't like his writing style.  Not to be mean or anything, but it's more like a lack of style.  The language is so 'every day' and bland, it could have come from just about anyone.  Breezy and conversational is just not my kind of thing.  The stories might even be fine, but the style prevents me from getting very far.
> 
> Maybe I'll just watch the movie version of 'Stardust'.  At least then I'll be familiar with one of his stories without having to deal with reading him.



Well, for what it's worth I think Stardust was very well written. I think he tried to have a more fairy tale-ish style in it and it worked pretty well. I tried to start American Gods and wasn't drawn in, but Stardust charmed me right from the start. I would really recommend giving it a go. It's not a very long book either.


----------



## TheCatholicCrow (Aug 18, 2015)

Incanus said:


> Thanks for the responses everyone.  You folks are great.
> 
> I've looked into him a little more, and read a bit of "Bitter Grounds".  To be honest, he's just not going to work for me.  I really, really, really don't like his writing style.  Not to be mean or anything, but it's more like a lack of style.  The language is so 'every day' and bland, it could have come from just about anyone.  Breezy and conversational is just not my kind of thing.  The stories might even be fine, but the style prevents me from getting very far.
> 
> Maybe I'll just watch the movie version of 'Stardust'.  At least then I'll be familiar with one of his stories without having to deal with reading him.



Yes - it's not very flavorful but I particularly enjoyed that story for the way he plays with death and - ironically - flavor. The MC goes through a series of events and stops for food & drinks but everything (like his perception of life) is bland - except coffee. All he can taste is bitterness and as the bitter MC slips in and out of other people's lives this is all he tastes. I won't try to convince you to read something that doesn't appeal to you but what I found appealing about that story is how all of the elements really come together - the professor's paper, the taste of food, the jokes about ghosts and zombies... and finally the end. We (the reader) question whether the people he's in contact with are actually living or if they themselves might be ghosts but by the end we see that MC is not probably of the living ... or at least he walks away with a dead little girl. There's probably many ways to interpret this but I found the way he played with concepts of life and death to be engaging (if bland in style). Is he a zombie-zombie or a human-zombie going through the motions & trying to find meaning in life? Was he alive at all or was he dead the whole time? It's definitely left open.  

The writing itself is very straightforward but that's kind of bound to happen with short stories in general.

 Sorry you didn't like it. 

What authors do you usually read? Maybe we can make a different modern recommendation for you.


----------



## Incanus (Aug 18, 2015)

I recall now that I got Mirrormask through Netflix years and years ago.  Didn't know it was Gaiman then.  I don't remember precisely why, but I think I turned it off after about 15 minutes.  Not working for me.  (Still might try Coraline.)

I'm not totally writing him off yet, but it looks to be a lost cause.  I think I'm just too old.  Still, I appreciated all the suggestions.  Stardust looks to have the best chance at this point, though it doesn't exactly excite me.

@TCC--I tend to like older stuff.  Some of the new-ish writers I've enjoyed are GRRM (though not really new), and Steven Erickson.  My fav by default is Tolkien but probably because I was in 5th grade when I read LOTR.  It was the first novel I picked up to read on my own.  It ended up spoiling me because there is nothing else like it--things influenced by it, but that's different.  I like many, many writers; too many to list.  Recently read Mervyn Peake for the fist time.  Now, _that's _my kind of stuff--probably the polar opposite of Gaiman.  A few others (in fantasy):  Stephen R. Donaldson, Tad Williams,  Ursula K. LeGuin, Fritz Lieber, Jack Vance, Clark Ashton Smith, H.P. Lovecraft.  I like lots of classics, but haven't found any modernists I like (Faulkner is looking the best so far).  Does all this help?


----------



## TheCatholicCrow (Aug 18, 2015)

A Faulkner fan? so then _not_ Hemingway 

I'll let you know if I can think of anything.


----------



## Incanus (Aug 18, 2015)

I can't say I'm a Faulkner fan.  Of the modernists, he looks like the one I'd like best.  While 'Old man and the Sea' (as I remember) was good, I think I already dislike Hemingway.

In the meantime, thanks for trying to suggest things!  Above and beyond the call of duty.  (of course, my reading list is huge, and usually growing.)


----------

